# Best Homemade Tools >  Belt sander

## hardtail69

I know there are 1 inch belt sanders out there for cheap money and there are really expensive sanders out there but I needed one that was not too expensive but used easily available belts like 3 x 21 so i built this one.
it is perfect for removing mill scale from coped pipes before welding. The motor is a HF 2 horse cap run, cap start. it never bogs down and it is tracking pretty well too. That was actually my worse fear. that it would be uncontrollable with the tracking but I seem to have hit it right on the nose. The sides of the machine are 3/8 thick steel and only one side is welded to the table so slipping a new belt on is pretty fast. I made all the rollers from D.O.M tubing and inexpensive flange bearings for the ones that had to roll all are on 5/8s steel rod for axles and the adjustments are via rod end bearings with a simple bolt to raise or lower one end and push the other end forward and back. That is what controls the tracking . I do not have a lathe or a milling machine just a drill press and a Millwalkee Portaband band saw with a Swag off road table. This is my fist ever complete machine from scratch. It feels pretty cool to have built it myself. Thanks for looking .
Attachment 2843

----------

Altair (Feb 1, 2015),

Andyt (Jan 30, 2020),

chainsawd (Nov 22, 2022),

Karl_H (Jan 30, 2020),

kbalch (Feb 2, 2015),

Priemsy (Jan 29, 2020),

rlm98253 (May 9, 2018),

RustyWrench (Mar 6, 2015),

The Fe Factor (Feb 19, 2015),

Tule (May 10, 2018)

----------


## Altair

Hi hardtail69. Welcome to the forums!

Nice sander. Very well fabricated!

Al

----------


## kbalch

Thanks hardtail69! I've added your Belt Sander to our Metalworking category, as well as to your builder page: hardtail69's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:





 






Belt Sander  by hardtail69 

tags:
motorcycle, motor

----------


## DIYer

Cool build, hardtail69. You made it look easy.

----------

hardtail69 (Feb 16, 2015)

----------


## Captainleeward

OOOOO Yes I like it toooo. :O) Good Job.

----------


## Eagle_view

Very nice job. Hope you will be inspired to continue to build tools and will sharem them with us.

Lowell

----------


## kbalch

Hi hardtail69,

Now, that's a useful homemade tool! Your Belt Sander is the 'Tool of the Week'!

You'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:



Let me know (via PM) your size, color choice, and mailing address. We'll get the shirt in the mail to you directly.

Congrats!

Ken

----------


## hardtail69

that is so cool thanks double xl black is fine. Sorry it took me so long to respond in didn't think anyone would even notice my post so this is the first time i have been back since i posted.

----------


## hardtail69

this was my first complete machine from scratch but i do a lot of jig work so i may post some things soon.
thanks for your comments.

----------


## hardtail69

i have since made up some plans if yu want to get them just message me and i will email them to you.

----------


## Hotz

Nice work ..

----------


## hardtail69

> OOOOO Yes I like it toooo. :O) Good Job.



coming from you that is a quite a compliment. thanks


hardtail

----------


## hardtail69

ok quick update. as i said i don't have access to a lathe so i made all the rollers with straight D.O.M.tubing, but i really wanted to put a crown on the adjustment roller to help with the tracking. Well i figured out how to do that, even though i don't have a lath. I used an angle grinder. if you hold the angle grinder tangentially to the roller is will not only spin the roller at a nice rate it will also grind off material. So i did it. I put a nice crown on the roller and it is now tracking is even easier and is much less prone to running into the side of my sander if I press too hard on one side or the other. Just a tip I thought i should share.

----------


## DIYer

Good tip on that angle grinder, hardtail69.

----------


## Nadogail

Every once in a while, my ignorance presents it's self.

Please inform me just what is D.O.M. tubing.

----------


## kbalch

Drawn Over Mandrel = thin-wall tubing

It's a reference to the means of production.

Ken

----------

Nadogail (Mar 6, 2015)

----------


## terrye

Awesome belt sander!

----------


## RustyWrench

Thanks Hardtail, that is one very solid looking build - not too complicated either. I have the need to build a belt sander and have looked at many on the internet; your's is the 1st one to "flop my mop". I don't have a welder but this sander looks to be build-able without welding. I notice you have drawn some plans and are offering them to us. Please include me when you send the plans out and I'll try to adapt them to non-weld construction. If successful I'll draw the no-weld variety for free distribution.
RustyWrench email: stevegouldstevegould@hotmail.com

----------


## Nadogail

Thanks, you have added to my knowledge base.

----------


## GlennR

Hardtail,

Good job. 

Are the DOM tubes covered with a rubber cushion material or is the belt running on metal tubes? Also is there a solid platen behind the belt? I'm considering building a taller version running a 106" belt for wet sanding glass. It's good to see how you made yours. I like the simple belt adjustment you devised.

----------


## hardtail69

D.O.M tubing is Drawn Over Mandrel there is no welded seam in it.

----------


## hardtail69

o only covered one tube with rubber and i did that by finding a radiator hose the proper size and pressing it over the DOM tubing worked the bomb. i did not put a solid platen because all i use it for is removing mill scale from my tubes to facilitate good welds. but it would be easy enough to do.

----------


## hardtail69

ok Steve i have sent you updated plans with some "NO Weld " suggestions.

----------


## hardtail69

i only covered one tube with rubber and i did that by finding a radiator hose the proper size and pressing it over the DOM tubing worked the bomb. i did not put a solid platen because all i use it for is removing mill scale from my tubes to facilitate good welds. but it would be easy enough to do.

----------


## hardtail69

OK here are the specs. i hope this is clear enough but i will answer any questions as fast as i am able. this particualr copy has some info for those that do not have access to a welder.

----------

GlennR (Mar 9, 2015)

----------


## RustyWrench

Thanks. I received them and replied to you via email.

----------


## hardtail69

> Hardtail,
> 
> Good job. 
> 
> Are the DOM tubes covered with a rubber cushion material or is the belt running on metal tubes? Also is there a solid platen behind the belt? I'm considering building a taller version running a 106" belt for wet sanding glass. It's good to see how you made yours. I like the simple belt adjustment you devised.



Funny you should mention building taller I have been thinking of building one that accepts 6" by 72"belts as well. shouldn't be too difficult to make a super sized one. Let me know when you do it id love to see the result and i will do the same
.

----------


## GlennR

It's not at the "top of my list" of projects, so don't wait on me.  :Wink: 

Here's a link to a place that sells them for glass, so they are water cooled. There's a variety of configurations & options. They also have the "replacement" parts, that would probably be the wise to use on a DIY machine. CRL Sanders, Grinders, Replacement Parts and Accessories

----------

Jon (Mar 10, 2015)

----------


## hardtail69

hmm i can only wonder how much that baby costs. i hate website without prices lol.

----------


## GlennR

I was wondering that too, and the cookie bots tagged me. I just got an add from Amazon saying it's $7500! (their photo showed the optional support wheels that are for helping support large glass panels as you bevel the sharp edge)

The school where I studied glass blowing had 2 of them in the "cold shop". 

I've been getting by with an expandable sanding drum wheel, but the big belt machine would be handy for some things. 

Did you notice the unit that had two separate belts, one directly behind and tilted the opposite direction, forming an "X" shape? That's what they use in float glass factories to bevel both edges at the same time. Pretty cool idea, especially if you're dealing with millions of feet of glass edges to smooth.

Btw, I wonder how much a Chinese version would cost? I think I'll look on Alibaba and see if they have them.

----------


## hardtail69

good idea . and i figured that those things would be big bucks. but 7500 wow you could get a nice mill for that.

----------


## kbalch

This thread has been moved to the Must Read subforum. Congrats (and thanks) to hardtail69 for making such a valuable contribution!

----------


## hardtail69

My pleasure. I have found that since joining this forum I have started to think more in terms of making tools better and sharing the knowledge I gain in the attempt with others, helping both myself and other D.I.Y.'S. This place sure keeps you on your toes. I plan on doing a whole step by step on building this tool, and improving it as well. I am one of those guys that is always thinking of how to do something better and or easier / faster. I hate boredom and I have a pretty low tolerance for repetitive slogging. But, I do balance that with the knowledge that things sometimes just have to get done now. The NEXT batch can get made with the new whirligig I am thinking of. lol

----------


## bogs

hi 
was able to see your home made sander, and i think its great. would like to make one for my home garage. if possible can you share the plans?
more power

----------

